# Japan ,Euro ,Israel Kois



## Collie (26. März 2008)

Hallo, wir haben schon lange Zeit Kois bei uns im Gartenteich, alle Kois habe ich als Original Japankois gekauft.Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch Kois aus Israel und es gibt auch sogenannte Eurokois. Vielleicht weiss der eine oder andere über diese Dinge Bescheid, die ältesten unserer Kois sind um die 15 - 17 Jahre ( Kaufdatum ) würde uns auch interressieren wie lange es Eurokois gibt? Ich habe auch gelesen das es eine Krankheit ( Virus ) gibt, die es nur unter Zuchtstämmen jüngeren Datums vorkommt. Dieses würde uns auch interressieren, man lernt ja nie aus, wir hatten dieses Thema in einer anderen Rubrik schon einmal eingestellt da wir uns von unseren Kois ja trennen müssen kam die Frage beiläufig auf aber in dieser Rubrik ist diese Frage wohl besser aufgehoben. Bis dann.... Frank & Claudia.....


----------



## rainthanner (27. März 2008)

*AW: Japan ,Euro ,Israel Kois*



			
				Collie schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht weiss der eine oder andere über diese Dinge Bescheid, die ältesten unserer Kois sind um die 15 - 17 Jahre ( Kaufdatum ) würde uns auch interressieren wie lange es Eurokois gibt?


Interessante Frage. Ich kann sie leider nicht beantworten, aber vielleicht einer der Mitleser.  



> Ich habe auch gelesen das es eine Krankheit ( Virus ) gibt, die es nur unter Zuchtstämmen jüngeren Datums vorkommt. Dieses würde uns auch interressieren........,


KHV (Koi-Herpes-Virus) 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koiherpes




Gruß Rainer


----------

